# TOP OF THE WORLD C.C. 59 CHEVY ELCO



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THAT'S OLD SCHOOL TITE :biggrin: . BRING BACK THE 80'S MAN  .


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

You did it yourself? :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

repost pics


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

there up looks good


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 2 2007, 07:30 AM~8027788
> *You did it yourself? :0
> *


 :biggrin: NO I DIDNT I WISH I KNEW HOW CUZZ ALL THAT IM DOING IS COSTING A PRETTY PENNY LOL I WILL POST MORE AS IT COMES THE GUY DOING IT IS OLD SKOOL FROM THE 70'S HE WAS KNOWN AS LALO AND SON BACK IN THE DAY OUT OF LYNWOOD CA KNOW HE IS IN RIVERSIDE CA DISCOUNT CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY MAX JR AND LALO 951 352 0601 IN CASE ANYONE WANTS TO KNOW


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2007, 11:59 PM~8027216
> *THAT'S OLD SCHOOL TITE :biggrin: . BRING BACK THE 80'S MAN  .
> *


HERE'S ANOTHER PIECE I TOOK THIS PIC TODAY


















STILL NOT FINISHED BUT YOU GERT THE IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking good !!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 10 2007, 01:17 PM~8076865
> *Looking good !!!
> *


THX HOMIE HERE GO SOME MORE TAKEN TODAY


















































































 :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

:biggrin: 59's are sexy


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice looks good


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

here are some more
:biggrin: my son working on the chandaler


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:0 





















































 i think everything is comeing out firme what do you homies think


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: check this out 




































man homies i think this is comeing out firme what do you homies think just one more week and my ride come's home :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

100x better than by button tuft attempt.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

heres my speaker box


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

wah ha ha ha ha ha that avatar you got is crazy shit that's bad ass, elco is looking sick by the way


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn I love that old skool look


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

HEY MAN your elco is crazy i got those same rockfords.. but theyre not hooked up.. lemme no how they pound

thanks


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 15 2007, 01:00 PM~8312915
> *HEY MAN your elco is crazy  i got those same rockfords.. but theyre not hooked up.. lemme no how they pound
> 
> thanks
> *


THEY SOUND GOOD IF THEY HAVE THE RIGHT POWER AND BOX IM RUNNING A PPI SEDONA 500WATT TO THEM AND THEY COULD HANDLE MORE POWER BUT IM BUMPING LOAD ENOUGH TO GET A MESSAGE :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Jul 12 2007, 11:31 PM~8298494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT! OLD SCHOOL! TOP OF THE WORLD!   :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME MORE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

looking good ... your gonna be stacking trophys like crazy with this bad boy.....


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

WOW! Looks great! post pics of the whole truck!


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

That ride looks Good Homie... Much Props to the person who did it...
:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: the car is done went to a cruzz nite tonite and got a best custom sorry the pics arnt that great but it was with my camera phone






























































































































someone asked me to post some of the whle car so here you go homie


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THEE WAIT WAS WORTH IT !!!!!! LOOKS GOOD !!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 09:16 PM~8422440
> *THEE WAIT WAS WORTH IT !!!!!! LOOKS GOOD !!!
> *


YA IT WAS BYE THE WAY CHECK OUT THE TOPIC CAR SHOW AGAINST RACIEST POLICE CHIEF . IN SHOWS AND EVENTS I POSTED SOME PICS THERE


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

when are you going to post those new pics !!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Sep 27 2007, 02:20 PM~8882235
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DISPLAY! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 2 2007, 10:20 PM~8920701
> *NICE DISPLAY! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

KILLER RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 4 2007, 07:24 PM~8934725
> *KILLER RIDE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thx homie


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Jun 26 2007, 11:25 PM~8184529
> *here are some more
> :biggrin: my son working on the chandaler
> 
> ...


where did you get that? I made my own, but mine looks kind of tacky.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nic


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 5 2007, 06:47 AM~8937222
> *where did you get that?  I made my own, but mine looks kind of tacky.
> *


DISCOUNT CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY 951 352-0601 ASK FOR MAX TELL HIM ANGEL WITH THE 59 ELKO SENT YOU


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

JUST TRYING TO FIGURE OUT YHIS NEW UPLOADING PROSSES :cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

I THINK I GOT IT NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

:worship: :worship: nice car homie love the interior :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> > :worship: :worship: nice car homie love the interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> thank you homie
> ...


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

man o man i love that int ive been messin around with buttons just did my door panels i got it on here call did my own biscuit tuck door panels can u give me any tips and also how does that material take to wear or do u not drive it that much thanks! :biggrin: im stilla rook in the game im only 18


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 21 2007, 02:01 PM~9275453
> *man o man i love that int ive been messin around with buttons just did my door panels i got it on here call did my own biscuit tuck door panels can u give me any tips and also how does that material take to wear or do u not drive it that much thanks! :biggrin:  im stilla rook in the game im only 18
> *


well if your useing the buttons that have the fold downs after you push them trough i sugest you staple it down so the part you bend does not come loose if your useing the butons that have string that you pull tight i sugest you change them to the fold down buttons.and as far as wear and tear i use the car at least once a week you dont want to be rubbing your ass back and forth on the material but the most important thing i think is the fadeing of the material sun light can really fade it so depending on how much its in the sun will determan how long it will last you. and i have seen your topic and i think your doing pretty good well i hope this helped you and good luck :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 21 2007, 05:48 PM~9277023
> *well if your useing the buttons that have the fold downs after you push them trough i sugest you staple it down so the part you bend does not come loose if your useing the butons that have string that you pull tight i sugest you change them to the fold down buttons.and as far as wear and tear i use the car at least once a week you dont want to be rubbing your ass back and forth on the material but the most important thing i think is the fadeing of the material sun light can really fade it so depending on how much its in the sun will determan how long it will last you. and i have seen your topic and i think your doing pretty good well i hope this helped you and good luck :biggrin:
> *



oo yea didnt kno that they had bendy buttons love to get some geeze i did 48 buttons on all 4 door panels sewing them was gonna do my headliner but i stabed my self with the needle like 1897 times and was like maybe just the doors for now lol and also ho did u keep ur headliner frum sagging cuz after adding my velvet its was saggin a little i was thing just using light weight wood suppport bars going width wise the weavibng one throught the middle and stapleing it in but idhave to do it int he car so once its in its in lol


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 21 2007, 10:59 PM~9279504
> *oo yea didnt kno that they had bendy buttons love to get some geeze i did 48 buttons on all 4 door panels sewing them was gonna do my headliner but i stabed my self with the needle like 1897 times and was like maybe just the doors for  now lol and also ho did u keep ur headliner frum sagging cuz after adding my velvet its was saggin a little i was thing just using light weight wood suppport bars going width wise the weavibng one throught the middle and stapleing it in but idhave to do it int he car so once its in its in lol
> *


WELL I AM USEING WOOD YOU NEED REALLY STRONG GLUE NOT THE KIND THAT COMES IN A SPRAY CAN FOR SPEAKER BOXS LOL, I USED GLUE PLUS THE BUTTONS THAT BEND AND THAN YOU HAVE TO FIND SOME PLACES THAT YOU CAN PUT A SCREW THROUGH THE WRINKLE OR BISKIT SOME WHARE YOU CANT NOTICE THE SCREW AND SCREW IT UP TO THE ROOF OF YOUR CAR WHARE IT WONT GO THROUGH ON OLD CARS THERE IS LIKE DOUBLE METAL WITH A GAP INBETWEEN BEFORE YOU GET TO THE ROOF IM NOT SURE ABOUT YOUR CAR BUT IF YOU USE REALLY GOOD GLUE AND WITH THE BEND BUTTONS YOU SHOULD BE OK GOOD LUCK AND LOTS OF PROPS YOUNGSTER FOR DOING IT YOUR SELF :biggrin: HOPE THIS WAS HELPFULL









HERES MY SON STAPLEING THE BUTTONS ONCE THERE THROUGH









THE DOOR PANELS ARE ALSO DONE WITH WOOD AND SCREWD TO THE FRAME OF THE DOOR


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 22 2007, 04:40 PM~9283660
> *WELL I  AM USEING WOOD YOU NEED REALLY STRONG GLUE NOT THE KIND THAT COMES IN A SPRAY CAN FOR SPEAKER BOXS LOL, I USED GLUE PLUS THE BUTTONS THAT BEND AND THAN YOU HAVE TO FIND SOME PLACES THAT YOU CAN PUT A SCREW THROUGH THE WRINKLE OR BISKIT SOME WHARE YOU CANT NOTICE THE SCREW AND SCREW IT UP TO THE ROOF OF YOUR CAR WHARE IT WONT GO THROUGH ON OLD CARS THERE IS LIKE DOUBLE METAL WITH A GAP INBETWEEN BEFORE YOU GET TO THE ROOF IM NOT SURE ABOUT YOUR CAR BUT IF YOU USE REALLY GOOD GLUE AND WITH THE BEND BUTTONS YOU SHOULD BE OK GOOD LUCK  AND LOTS OF PROPS YOUNGSTER FOR DOING IT YOUR SELF  :biggrin:  HOPE THIS WAS HELPFULL
> 
> 
> ...




thanks alot man well its winter time here now so i got time to rip everything out and give er a try picked me up 120 bendy buttons and 100$ in fabric lol hibernation ill post up pics wen i get sum done gonna do my back dash headliner and front dash i was gonna cover the whole front dash but i like the fake wood grain lol and can u help me out on how to do the wrinkle? well thanks fopr the insipration laters


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 22 2007, 10:00 PM~9285299
> *thanks alot man well its winter time here now so i got time to rip everything out and give er a try picked me up 120 bendy buttons and 100$ in fabric lol hibernation ill post up pics wen i get sum done gonna do my back dash headliner and front dash i was gonna cover the whole front dash but i like the fake wood grain lol and can u help me out on how to do the wrinkle? well thanks fopr the insipration laters
> *


sorry it took so long to get back to you and ya let me know when your ready and i will let you know how to do the wrinkles :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Dec 8 2007, 04:18 PM~9405399
> *sorry it took so long to get back to you and ya let me know when your ready and i will let you know how to do the wrinkles :biggrin:
> *


its all good theres more to life than computers lol yea i just riped out all my shit and im cutting foam adn trying to deicde the desighn i want im using gold for the biscuits and brown for the wrinkles and i tried and tried i cant get the wrinkle properly :angry: lol any tips?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Dec 9 2007, 03:32 AM~9408436
> *its all good theres more to life than computers lol yea i just riped out all my shit and im cutting foam adn trying to deicde the desighn i want im using gold for the biscuits and brown for the wrinkles and i tried and tried i cant get the wrinkle properly :angry: lol any tips?
> *


pretty easy, just do a fold and run your thread through it. and make a little loop and go through to the back. then tuck a little section of it over and run it through the sewing machine. ill show some pics.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 9 2007, 04:34 PM~9411513
> *pretty easy, just do a fold and run your thread through it. and make a little loop and go through to the back.  then tuck a little section of it over and run it through the sewing machine.  ill show some pics.
> *


PRETTY MUCH THATS HOW I JUST FOLD THE TOP SIDE OF THE WRINKLES OVER LAP EACH OTHER CLOSE AND TIGHT HOLD THE OVER LAP AND SO AND WHEN YOU GET TO WHATS GOING TO BE THE BOTTOM OFR WHAT YOUR DOING JUST FOLLOW THE FOLD DOWN NOT TO TIGHT OR TO LOOSE DEPENDS ON YOUR TASTE OF WRINKLE HOPE THIS HELPS AND I LIKE THE CHOICE OF COLORS YOUR USEING SHOULD LOOK GREAT BE SURE TO SEND ME SOME PICS GOOD LUCK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

hy man man long time no talk check out my topic its in here sum were i did my headline and back dash lemme kno wut u think man :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

heres the link that might help lol http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9445821


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Jan 24 2008, 06:50 PM~9776019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lots of time in that interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 6 2008, 10:30 AM~9877381
> *Lots of time in that interior. :thumbsup:
> *


IT WAS WORTH IT ACTUALLY I THINK HE FINISHED IN PRETTY GOOD TIME. THE GUY THAT DID IT HAS A TOPIC ON CUSTOM INTERIOR LOOK FOR MAX UPHOLSTERY CHECK OUT MORE OF HIS WORK


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

new pics comeing soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

did anyone see my ride on the speed chanel


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Apr 21 2008, 10:30 AM~10466714
> *did anyone see my ride on the speed chanel
> *


hell yea looked sick real nice job they did :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 Damn homie the 59 looked clean on livin the low life


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

thx homies appreciate the possitive feed back i have'nt seen it yet my self i went back to driveing over the road again but i will be seeing tonight :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------

